# Verbindugskabel SINAMICS G110 BOP > Zentraleinheit



## IKD555 (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hoffe habe nichts uebersehen bei der Suche nach meinem Problem:

Besitze zur Drehzahlreglung meiner IKD555 Drehmaschine eine SINAMICS G110 und moechte das kleine Bedienpanel (BOP) etwa 30cm abgesetzt von der Zentraleinheil betreiben. Bislang ist es mir nicht gelungen ein fertiges Kabel mit den 8-poligen Pfostensteckern/-Buchsen zu bekommen. 

Hat jemand eine zielfuehrende Idee, bzw. die korrekte Bezeichnung der Pfostenleisten um ggf. gezielt suchen zu koennen ?

Weiss jemand definitiv ob der von mir gemessene Kontaktabstand von 2mm wirklich korrekt ist ?


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2011)

Ich habe meinen G110-Koffer gerade nicht vor mir liegen
und weis daher nicht, ob die in dem Link abgebildeten 
Pfosten Steckverbinder in der Breite in den Gehäuseschlitz
vom G110 passen, aber ein Stück Flachbandkabel 
zwei  Pfosten Steckverbinder und eine Print Pfostenleiste
(Platinen-Stiftleisten) mit der richtigen Polzahl sollte funktionieren. 
Das Rastermaß sollte doch auf INCH-Basis, also 2,54 mm sein.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/suggest/pfostenstecker

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0224610/Platinen-Stiftleisten


Frank


----------



## IKD555 (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Frank,
na, das dachte ich auch, aber es ist metrisch: RM2.0 -
Da habe ich bislang keine 2x4 - 8-poligen Pfostenstecker und Stiftleisten gefunden. - Irgendwo laengere, 2-reihige Pfostenstecker im RM2,0 gesehen, aber an gleicher Stelle keine Stiftleisten. Wenn ich eine Fa. finde, die beides
im RM2,0 im Angebot hat, egal wie lang (>= 2x4) lasse ich mir ein oder 2 Einheiten kommen....

Aber vielleicht findest sich ja noch was original-passendes.

Von Siemens abschlaegige Antwort bzw. Hinweis auf CONRAD...

Juergen


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2011)

IKD555 schrieb:


> Von Siemens abschlaegige Antwort bzw. Hinweis auf CONRAD...



Das SIEMENS das nicht sagen kann und auf CONRAD verweist ... das ist doch echt ein Witz 

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (6 Mai 2011)

IKD555 schrieb:


> es ist metrisch: RM2.0 -
> Da habe ich bislang keine 2x4 - 8-poligen Pfostenstecker und Stiftleisten gefunden.


Ist hier vielleicht was passendes dabei? Eventuell die Molex Milli-Grid?
(ich habe jetzt keinen G110 zum angucken)

Harald


----------



## element. (9 Mai 2011)

Stift- und Buchsenleisten in 2,0mm Raster sind doch keine Seltenheit.
Gibts schon bei Reichelt.
Dass man bei Conrad nix findet wundert mich nicht, deren Websuche ist schon immer katastrophal schlecht.

Alternativ: Altes Laptop ausschlachten, die IDE-Festplatte ist auch im Raster 2,0mm gesteckt.


----------



## IKD555 (7 August 2012)

So, zwischenzeitlich bin ich mit Stift- und Bu-Leisten auch bei Conrad fuendig geworden, habe mich aber kurzfristig auch fuer eine andere Loesung entscheiden: Poti und Schalter/Taster nach vorn an die Drehmaschine, die Sinamics kommt in einen freien Raum
neben dem Getriebe hinter den Anschlusskasten, BOB ist dann immer noch gut zugaenglich, aber ich spare mir die Verkabelung...
Aber neue Fragen un einem neuen Thread.


----------

